# Hi there



## Lt. Orie (Jan 30, 2007)

No im not a real Lieutenant but Orie is my real MIDDLE name 

so i am new so what big deal want to fight about it lol

any ways if ya want to know my Fave Bomber is B-24 Liberator
and fave fighter is P-47 Thunderbolt (Razor back if u please)

although the above does seem dumb huh?

wonder if i should change my name? hmmm


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Lt. Orie!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

I wont even start on this one...


----------



## Lt. Orie (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey whats that suposed to mean?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

So are u a fake Lieutenant??? A make believe one???

An imaginary one???

Or do u just wish u could be one, but the select services board denied u the right to join because u failed the ASVAB???


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

At it's his real middle name, Dan.  

And he's a Family Guy fan...random point of the day.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2007)

Lt. Orie said:


> so i am new so what big deal want to fight about it lol



If you speak like you write I think you're missing several teeth!


----------



## Lt. Orie (Jan 30, 2007)

The Guy above me got it right i took that wana fight about it thing from family guy 

An yes im an Imanginary Lieutenant and im one u made up see its just a bad dream so have a wonderful night


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2007)

Lt. Orie said:


> The Guy above me got it right i took that wana fight about it thing from family guy
> 
> An yes im an Imanginary Lieutenant and im one u made up see its just a bad dream so have a wonderful night



I will and you have a wonderful night @sshole because your too stupid and inbred to use the computer, let alone be on this forum.

See ya around Lt. Numbnuts, you just got discharged!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, that has to be the quickest.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

> An yes Im an Imaginary Lieutenant and Im one u made up see its just a bad dream so have a wonderful night


First of all, if ur 21 Im Abraham Fuc*in Lincoln...

Secondly, if ur a born and raised American, Im Elanor Fuc*ing Roosevelt...

And thirdly, most of my bad dreams involve mass graves and innocent women on fire...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2007)

Woah!! Joe that was fast...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 30, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Wow, that has to be the quickest.


I'm usually not that quick on the trigger but this guy had 2 strikes against him after his first post...


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2007)

LMAO!! Bye bye!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2007)

He had a lot of brains that one...


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

Self bestowed rank huh ok no worries can understand why some got annoyed and yes it was quick


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 31, 2007)

Usually I'm not that hostile by my gut instinct based on his first posts led me to believe this guy was somewhere between retard and imbecile. I don't appreciate self-appointed ranks from folks who on their first posts are quoting smartass lines from the "Family Guy." Now had he quoted the Simpson's, that would be a different story....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2007)

Next he would have been saying he got the Purple Heart in Vietnam and the DSC in Iraq.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 31, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Usually I'm not that hostile by my gut instinct based on his first posts led me to believe this guy was somewhere between retard and imbecile. I don't appreciate self-appointed ranks from folks who on their first posts are quoting smartass lines from the "Family Guy." Now had he quoted the Simpson's, that would be a different story....



LOL  You must of been alittle cranky or something, wow, most times Dan is the first one to light a guy up. He did seem like a retard, I could barely understand what the hell he was saying.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

looking at his name before coming into this thread i though he'd be French  i'm glad he's gone though his first post annoyed me too.......


----------

